# What's your favorite event?



## Paul Wagner (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, I want to know what your favorite even is and why, mine is 2x2 because it's fast, fun and simple.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2, then OH


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 7, 2009)

magics - it's stupid and pointless. Like a lot of fun things 

but I personally like big cubes. The Roux method isn't good for big cubes but it's fun to do M-slices on a 7x7


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't narrow it down to one event, but I can pick one puzzle. I'd have to say the 3x3 events. 3x3 is the cube. Blindsolving can be stressful sometimes, but totally worth it.  OH solving is just a little different and can be enjoyable. Then 3x3 speed is the main event so you gotta' love it.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 7, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I can't narrow it down to one event, but I can pick one puzzle. I'd have to say the 3x3 events. 3x3 is the cube. Blindsolving can be stressful sometimes, but totally worth it.  OH solving is just a little different and can be enjoyable. Then 3x3 speed is the main event so you gotta' love it.



I so totally agree with you, man!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2 is my favorite...after that is actually clock haha...i really like magic too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 7, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> 2x2 is my favorite...after that is actually clock haha...i really like magic too.



how about pyMINIx


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 7, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 is my favorite...after that is actually clock haha...i really like magic too.
> ...



o yea haha that's so fun!!! haha sub 18..not that that's great but yea.


----------



## Weston (Aug 7, 2009)

i like OH because i can stand and solve. lol
for some reason, on all my other events, i cant stand and still get decent times. (for me)

It also looks cool


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 7, 2009)

For some Reason I like all the even numbered cubes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 7, 2009)

OH BLD Magic ItA.
Sub-6 average today.


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 7, 2009)

my favorite event is FMC, although I'm not that good, but I find it more interesting, challenging, and fun than any speedsolving events..


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3081


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 7, 2009)

My favorite has got to be blindsolving. It's so rewarding to take off the blindfold and have a solved cube sitting in front of you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

In order:

3x3 (tied with 5x5)
5x5 
2x2
Pyraminx
2-4 Relay
2-5 Relay.

4x4 didn't make the list.


----------



## cubeman34 (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2 and BLD.


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 7, 2009)

magic (too short)


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 2-4 Relay
> 2-5 Relay.



They have relay events?

SUGGESTION: PLEASE DO NOT FACE PALM THIS QUESTION


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 2-4 Relay
> ...



Not officially. But Paul Wagner never said they had to be official events, and I do relays almost every week for the weekly comps.


----------



## Kian (Aug 7, 2009)

Definitely 5x5.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 8, 2009)

pyraminx because i'm good at it


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 8, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD.

It's the fastest paced big cubes BLD event, but it's not so break neck fast paced as 3x3x3 BLD. Also the memorization, including chunking techniques, is within that magical 7 plus or minus 2 for number of chunks of information that can be remembered relatively easily using only super short term memory.

Chris


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 8, 2009)

I've never been to a comp, but using the list of official events...

1. 6x6x6, I actually am somewhat decent at this one
2. 3x3x3 Speed Solve 2H
3. 5x5x5
4. 4x4x4
5. 2x2x2
6. 7x7x7


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

Basically all bigcubes, but particularly 6x6 because I am decent at it (my PB is listed as like #15 on the WR placings, I think)


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Basically all bigcubes, but particularly 6x6 because I am decent at it (my PB is listed as like #15 on the WR placings, I think)



16---19----85	
NR---CR----WR

Yay for reading.


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2009)

Either 5x5, 4x4 or 3x3 speedsolve.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know what my favorite EVEN is, but my favorite Event is 4x4 even though I Scadoodle at it.


----------



## Hays (Aug 8, 2009)

Magic because I have a chance of winning a competition in it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 8, 2009)

MAGIC J(F)TW!!!!! it's really fun to just break the strings and fixing it again


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 8, 2009)

3x3. Yup. Just 3x3. I fail at everything else.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 8, 2009)

My favourite events in order are:
3x3
4x4
2x2
Pyraminx
Square-1


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow a lot of people like 2x2. I don't....

Basically speedsolving odd numbered cubes.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's the order for me.
3x3
2x2
pryaminx
Simply because those are the only puzzles and can speed solve.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 8, 2009)

3x3 Speed - This is the only category I'm good at, it has the most people involved (more competition), and it's the original thing

I guess next are 4x4 and 2x2. 4x4 I don't like that much but I'm decently good at it, and 2x2 I'm okay but I'm not too enthusiastic about getting good at it because it doesn't impress general people that much 

Magics are only fun when at competitions are racing other people, 5x5 I'm terrible at. The rest I don't do that much.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 8, 2009)

3x3 speedsolve.

After that i really enjoy 3x3OH. My goal is to get sub 40 with OH.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Basically all bigcubes, but particularly 6x6 because I am decent at it (my PB is listed as like #15 on the WR placings, I think)
> ...



I meant the PB in my sig. I've improved alot since that competition.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 8, 2009)

Megaminx.

Not so fast as 3x3, and not boring for me like big cubes.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 8, 2009)

Weston said:


> i like OH because i can stand and solve. lol
> for some reason, on all my other events, i cant stand and still get decent times. (for me)
> 
> It also looks cool



I practice sitting, but I like standing better. It makes me feel more aware.

I was a little bit annoyed with the venue at Berkeley Summer, because there were like 2/3 chairs and 6-10 timers, and it was a very small room. I ended up standing for all of my solves, which was pretty bad for some of them. (5 3x3, 2 4x4, 2 5x5, 5 sq1, 5 pyraminx, 3 megaminx, 5 OH.) But, some of them I would have stood anyway. 
It was kind of amusing when people would kneel for 5x5 solves

Favorite Events:
3x3
sq1
2x2
pyr
4x4
5x5
OH
clock
magic
m magic
megaminx

But really, it is almost a tie with all of the puzzles.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Favorite event*

What is your favriote event? mine would probably be 3x3


----------



## Muesli (Dec 7, 2009)

Official? I guess it would have to be 3x3x3. I'm doing 2x2 quite alot but I havn't done anything but try to BLD recently.


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 7, 2009)

if competed in 2x2 and 3x3 and this saturday I will go to hague open and there i will do one handed there


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 7, 2009)

My favorite official event is always 3x3x3 BLD.
Non official will always be pyraminx BLD 


btw: "Favriote"?


----------



## Toad (Dec 7, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> My favorite official event is always 3x3x3 BLD.
> Non official will always be pyraminx BLD



I want to know how to do pyraminx BLD... Please tell me that isn't a joke??

ontopic: Probably 3x3 just cos everyone loves it


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 7, 2009)

Rainbow Cube.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 7, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite official event is always 3x3x3 BLD.
> ...



Hmm...... I'll write a tutorial and post it within the next few days


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't have a certain favourite event.
Sometimes I prefer a puzzle, solve it a lot... practise another puzzle.. I haven't really spezialized yet.

Btw: I think there have already been threads about this topic at least 43 quintillion times!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh sorry.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2009)

5x5x5 BLD now, certainly. With the addition of knowing how to reorient the cube (thanks to a trick that's been discussed recently in some other threads), it's even more fun than it was before!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 7, 2009)

Either 3x3 or 3x3OH.


----------



## Edward (Dec 7, 2009)

1x1 OH BLD with feet .

Wait, HTF?

Ontopicnoaw

I like 3x3 speed, but only because I only have 3x3's.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 7, 2009)

my favorite to participate in is 3x3, but I really enjoy watching some of the people that are really good at sq 1


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 5x5x5 BLD now, certainly. With the addition of knowing how to reorient the cube (thanks to a trick that's been discussed recently in some other threads), it's even more fun than it was before!



Thats pretty aweseome! what do you avg for 5x5 BLD?


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 7, 2009)

3x3 because im only good at it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5 BLD now, certainly. With the addition of knowing how to reorient the cube (thanks to a trick that's been discussed recently in some other threads), it's even more fun than it was before!
> ...



Probably about 17 minutes (at home).


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



No Mike... that was a CHALLENGE. 5x5 BLD avg 5 go go go


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2009)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Rubiks560 said:
> ...



LOL you made my day.

I can't do it today; maybe later this week.


----------



## Micael (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 5x5x5 BLD now, certainly. With the addition of knowing how to reorient the cube (thanks to a trick that's been discussed recently in some other threads), it's even more fun than it was before!




Lol! What a surprise. My favorite is multi BLD, though I start to passionnate for big cube now. My fingers are reluctant to speed, then I take refuge in BLD.

As Joey talked, I am waiting for that average too.


----------



## Parity (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2x2 and 5x5x5.


----------



## Toad (Dec 7, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Davepencilguin said:
> ...



Please do 

I've thought about it before I just can't be bothered to work it out haha...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2009)

It used to be 5x5 all the way, but I think I might like 4x4 more now  3x3OH and Square-1 are close behind.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



How about at a comp?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Rubiks560 said:
> ...



Have you noticed the WCA Profile link under each person's name on the left? You can just check there and see for yourself. 

I've had pretty bad luck this year with 5x5x5 BLD, unfortunately. A very bad time for my one successful solve, and not enough chances to try it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


Yeah I just checked your WCA profile.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 7, 2009)

4x4
pyraminx
OH
sq1
2x2

all of them I love <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## robinkwant (Dec 7, 2009)

ONE HANDED


----------



## (R) (Dec 7, 2009)

mine would be 4x4 if I ever went to a comp... that or pyra


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 7, 2009)

(R) said:


> mine would be 4x4 if I ever went to a comp... that or pyra



Nice


----------



## Edmund (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2. I'm pretty pissed with myself for being so lazy about fixing/finding/ordering new ones. I gotta get back on it.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 7, 2009)

Definitely Pyraminx by far. Then 2x2, 4x4, and Siamese, though unfortunately Siamese is not official.

Pretty embarrassing to spell your entire thread's name wrong though.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm planning on learning a speedsolving meathod for the 2x2 today.. so I'm sure I will enjoy that more soon to come.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2009)

3x3 and 4x4


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 7, 2009)

desertbear said:


> Definitely Pyraminx by far. Then 2x2, 4x4, and Siamese, though unfortunately Siamese is not official.
> 
> IT SHOULD BE! I love siamese 3x3. The only puzzle that I have that I was able to solve all on my own (not counting of course the stuff i learned on 3x3, cuz I would've never figured it out otherwise)


----------



## Novriil (Dec 7, 2009)

Recently I started 2x2 but before it was 5x5 and pyraminx....


----------



## Mossar (Dec 7, 2009)

For me THE BEST event is 3x3 OH. Today, I've beaten NR 4 times in 10 minutes (of course in home, not on competition) - 3 singles and one avg5 (19.34)  Of course singles were lucky 

But nevermind, 3x3 OH is the best event and I'm quite good on 2x2 too. But this event is connected with stress. One moment of stress and bad time.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2 for me.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

BLD
Even though I can't do it.
It attracts a lot of attention in public


----------



## rckclmb124 (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2 LOVE IT.......and square 1.
But 1000 times over 2x2 is best. It is alot more difficult/interesting then many people think.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 8, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> desertbear said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely Pyraminx by far. Then 2x2, 4x4, and Siamese, though unfortunately Siamese is not official.
> ...


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 8, 2009)

4x4 at the moment. I love 5x5 too though. ^_^


----------



## Caedus (Dec 8, 2009)

Square-1, although I'm not very good. I suppose seeing as I only started Square-1 a couple weeks ago, and I have trouble learning algs, ~1:00 is decent.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 8, 2009)

My favorite event at home is 6x6 (~4:45 ), but at comp I looooove 3x3, because now I can actually get further than round one.

4x4 and 5x5 are cool, because 4x4 I can make cutoff and 5x5 is relaxing, but 6x6 tops them because it's really big, but not big enough so that I take forever, like on the 7x7 (~8:30 XD)


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the 5x5 the most, because I like the way it feels.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2009)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Rubiks560 said:
> ...



Okay - sorry to take so long to get to it, but things were busy around here.

*5x5x5 BLD* Avg 3/5:
(13:38.12) [7:24], 17:01.71 [8:49], 18:03.20 [9:54], 17:47.11 [9:17], (DNS) = *17:37.34*

So there you go, I average 17:37.34. 

I did these back-to-back - right after finishing each one I started scrambling the next one. So sorry for the DNS at the end, but it was almost 4:00 AM and I was tired. For what it's worth, I did go ahead and do the fifth one this morning IMMEDIATELY after waking up, and it was unfortunately a DNF [20:23.57, 11:24] - I was off by 3 wings, 3 + centers, and 3 central edges, all due to memory issues. I have trouble with big cubes BLD right after waking up - I usually need 10 to 15 minutes to get going first or I'm really bad at it.

I was so happy after the sub-WR first solve that I didn't really want to continue, but I had promised myself I would do it, so I followed through. Also, I realized it was probably a good time for it. I always do well in streaks, and I had done a successful 6x6x6 BLD earlier the same day, so I knew it was a good day for me. I kind of wish I had done a 5x5x5 multi instead.


----------



## Dionz (Dec 10, 2009)

4x4


----------



## LNZ (Dec 10, 2009)

At the moment, it is 3x3.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice Mike! You're dedication and ability to do massive cubes and long attempts is really inspiring! Congrats also on your 13 minute solve! Is that a pb or close? Have you tried going break neck fast on a solve yet? I think you could sub-13 quite easily if you just tried to go super fast 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Nice Mike! You're dedication and ability to do massive cubes and long attempts is really inspiring! Congrats also on your 13 minute solve! Is that a pb or close? Have you tried going break neck fast on a solve yet? I think you could sub-13 quite easily if you just tried to go super fast



I couldn't remember whether it's a personal best or not - I need to go check my records to see, but if not, it's close. I also agree I need to try to go faster; I could write a lot about it, but I've already outrageously hijacked this thread and I think I should stop. I'll write more about it in the weekly competition thread - the first three of these solves were for the weekly competition (2009-49).


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 10, 2009)

I quite enjoy 6x6.
Why? I don't know for sure, but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 10, 2009)

The 4x4 is awesome win! 
Followed closely by OH, 3x3 speed, BLD and Sq1.
I don't have any cubes beside 3x3, 4x4 and Square-1. Yes I'm a limited person


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2009)

Mike! You're awesome.

7:24 memo for 5x5 though? 

You know what's coming...


sub-6:30 is easy.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Dec 10, 2009)

so far, i've only done a few actual events in competition, but as for actual puzzles, i'm differing between megaminx and 3x3 OH


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2009)

joey said:


> You know what's coming...
> 
> sub-6:30 is easy.



 Okay; this week I'll have to do it.


----------



## Vishal (Feb 2, 2011)

*What is your favorite event?*

Just wanted to know what everyone's favorite event was and why. Are you better at your favorit event than your other events.? Do you Practice it the most?


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 2, 2011)

I like pyraminx. I like the shape and the turning. Unfortunately, i'm uber slow at it so I don't practice it the most. 3x3s ftw.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2011)

5x5


----------



## ianography (Feb 2, 2011)

4x4 all the way for me


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

My best events are bld and clock, but I don't like either atm. I just go through phases of having different favourite (yes I am British) events. Atm it's 6x6. Random


----------



## avgdi (Feb 2, 2011)

My favorite event changes all the time. Right now it's 5x5 and 6x6, even though I suck at them.

To answer your other questions: No, I'm not better at my favorite event than other events. (currently) Yes, I practice my favorite events the most. I always spend the most time practicing my current favorite event.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 2, 2011)

sq1 and 5x5


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2011)

3x3, 2x2, oh, 4x4, bld ... in that order


----------



## Julian (Feb 2, 2011)

BLD, 3x3, SQ1, 2x2, pyra in that order. Getting a 4x4 soon so this may change.
I practice 3x3 the most, then BLD, at the moment.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 2, 2011)

3BLD, 4x4, Magic [mine's broken right now.. ='(], 3x3.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 2, 2011)

Thread merge.


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess 4x4, but it changes.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 2, 2011)

Tubble.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 2, 2011)

It changes all the time, although its mostly 3x3


----------



## Vishal (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine is 2x2 then pyraminx. I was solving my 2x2 which I have broken in for a year and it is popping and is getting too broken in. I was pretty upset and when I came on the forum I saw a thread about the v cube 2. I'm going to order a few when I know if the pillowed one is legal or not.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 2, 2011)

FMC, because it's way more interesting than trying to turn as fast as you can and pausing as little as possible.


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 2, 2011)

I love 4x4  2nd would have to be like Pyraminx or 3x3. I still practice 3x3 more because it's more important.


----------



## slocuber (Feb 2, 2011)

5x5, minx


----------



## MagicYio (Feb 2, 2011)

Magic, because wires, wires everywhere.


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 2, 2011)

3x3, OH, and Clock (although I never participated in that actual event)


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2011)

2/3/4


----------



## thackernerd (May 11, 2011)

*Whats your favorite event?*

Whats your favorite event?


----------



## JyH (May 11, 2011)

I like this one a lot.


----------



## thackernerd (May 11, 2011)

I searched the forum and didn't find that!wow...


----------



## ianography (May 11, 2011)

Bump

4x4


----------



## cubeflip (May 11, 2011)

Master Magic (although sometimes I hate it when it breaks), Pyraminx, Megaminx, 3x3, 5x5, OH, 4x4...


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 11, 2011)

4x4 too.


----------



## Thompson (May 11, 2011)

3x3 4x4 and I guess pyraminx and megaminx


----------



## Julian (May 11, 2011)

3x3, BLD, and I guess pyraminx because it seems to be my best event


----------



## uberCuber (May 11, 2011)

Favorite event is a difficult question to answer because it definitely changes at times

but most of the time it is cubes 5x5 and bigger


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 11, 2011)

Magic cause it's the only one I ever got finals in. :fp


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 11, 2011)

Pyraminx
3x3
4x4
Clock
5x5
Square-1


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 11, 2011)

Multi and 4x4x4 (4x4x4 is practiced the most, multi the least, but I <3 it).

Oya, and BLD, since I've won a competition in BLD before .


----------



## Kian (May 11, 2011)

I say "it changes" but it is pretty much always 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, or OH.


----------



## RaresB (May 11, 2011)

<3 small cubes


----------



## EricReese (May 11, 2011)

I only practice 4x4.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 11, 2011)

2x2
4x4
3x3 
Pyraminx
5x5


----------



## TMOY (May 11, 2011)

Trolling in useless threads like this one.


----------



## tx789 (May 11, 2011)

I don't really have I want to everything (Don't know BLD)


----------



## irontwig (May 11, 2011)

lolfailchoices


----------



## emolover (May 11, 2011)

Pyraminx and megaminx and 2x2 and 3x3 and 4x4 and 5x5...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 11, 2011)

Everything


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 11, 2011)

2x2 ONLY


----------



## Rpotts (May 11, 2011)

team bld, 3x3x4, 2x2x3, domino, floppysim lol


----------



## rock1313 (May 11, 2011)

5x5 OH YEAH!


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

7x7, then probably 3x3 OH


----------



## umyeahhi (Aug 29, 2011)

Square 1 because it's really addicting


----------



## Nobsicus (Aug 30, 2011)

2x2 for me, even though I don't have one anymore. Then megaminx and then 3x3. Need another 2x2


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah its also more fun.

scratch that nevermind


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nobsicus said:


> 2x2 for me, even though I don't have one anymore. Then megaminx and then 3x3. Need another 2x2


 
I have a ShengShou I want to get rid of, PM me if your interested


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hasn't this thread been made before? anyway, has to be 4x4 even though I suck at it.

EDIT: I didn't see that this was made in 2009


----------



## tacgnol (Sep 1, 2011)

Clock. Because I'm actually kinda good at clock. Then 2x2.


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Sep 2, 2011)

7x7 of course, the bigger the better!

Although I am also fond of some of the smaller puzzles like 3x3 and pyraminx.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

mines magic depending on how big the comp is is goes buy very fast


----------



## TMOY (Sep 6, 2011)

You mean that your favorite event is going into a mine, digging up Magics and then selling them as fast at possible at the comp ? Yeah, sure it works better at a big comp


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 6, 2011)

TMOY said:


> You mean that your favorite event is going into a mine, digging up Magics and then selling them as fast at possible at the comp ? Yeah, sure it works better at a big comp


 
LOL François!

Michael, please pay some attention when writing...
Take François' post as an example.
And English is not even his native language.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 6, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> LOL François!
> 
> Michael, please pay some attention when writing...
> Take François' post as an example.
> And English is not even his native language.


 
sorry


----------



## RubikZz (Sep 6, 2011)

3x3


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

I <3 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4


----------



## HumanDude (Sep 6, 2011)

OH and Square-1.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 6, 2011)

Megaminx Megaminx Megaminx


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 6, 2011)

I couldn't choose more than one so i'll make a top 7:
5. OH
4. 2x2
3.4x4
2. 5x5
1. 3x3

I clicked 5x5 thinking so many people would've already done 3x3


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 6, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> I couldn't choose more than one so i'll make a top *7*:
> 5. OH
> 4. 2x2
> 3.4x4
> ...



lolwut


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 6, 2011)

at the moment, for me its 4x4.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 6, 2011)

2x2, always and forever <3


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

7x7 is the best.


----------



## monkeytherat (Oct 18, 2012)

4x4 OH


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> 4x4 OH




How long does it take you?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2012)

At the moment 4x4


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 18, 2012)

At the moment 3x3, cause thats the only one that Im not horrible at.


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 18, 2012)

5x5


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2012)

My top 10 events: 
1. 3x3 (duh)
2. 4x4
3. 2x2
4. 3x3 OH
5. Square-1
6. 5x5
7. 6x6
8. 7x7
9. Pyraminx
10. Megaminx


----------



## JasonK (Oct 18, 2012)

Difficult question.

I love Pyraminx, but that may have a lot to do with being good at it 
3BLD can be epic fun, but it's super frustrating on bad days.
Oh and I recently discovered the awesomeness that is Megaminx


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2012)

Skoooooooooooooooooooob
And Multi and FMC and BLD and 3x3.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 18, 2012)

My current top 5:
1- 4BLD
2- FMC
3- MultiBLD
4- 3x3
5- 3BLD


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 18, 2012)

JasonK said:


> I love Pyraminx, but that may have a lot to do with being good at it



Tbh, I'm kind of like that with 2x2.  As much as I love the event, it's hard for me (or anyone) to enjoy it after almost 10,000 solves of the repetitive event, which have been frustratingly slow mostly, in the last few weeks. I guess I might enjoy it more if I could actually improve at it, especially in comp. 

Other than 2x2, my favourites would be:
1. 3x3
2. OH
3. 4x4
4. 5x5
5. Pyraminx


----------



## Snegcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

one-handed uniquely


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2012)

<3 Pyraminx, Megaminx, Clock, Master Magic, and big cubes (I suck at minx and big cubes though)


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Megaminx and 3x3 <3


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

Ummm I can only think of three so...

1. 3x3
2. Pyra
3. OH

Then probably bigcubes, megaminx, unofficial stuff, and right at the bottom of the list, 2x2


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 18, 2012)

3x3x3 5eva


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 18, 2012)

Megaminxxxxxxx :3 I must have done roughly 10k mega solves in my cubing career so far. xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2012)

2x2


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 18, 2012)

pyraminx.
Then probably 4x4 and 3bld
3x3, 5x5, mega
sq1
2x2
OH


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 18, 2012)

3x3 OH
6x6
3x3


----------



## Mnts (Oct 18, 2012)

3x3 OH
3BLD
3x3


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

4x4 and 4BLD 4laif.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 18, 2012)

Top 4 in order
OH
BLD
4BLD
magic

bottom 4
SQ-1
Pyra
clock
7x7


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 18, 2012)

Top 1 
3x3

Bottom 1 
Everything else


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2012)

Among official events, my current favorites in order (leaving out Magic/Master Magic, since they're gone soon):
1. 5x5x5 BLD
2. 3x3x3 BLD
3. 4x4x4 BLD
4. 5x5x5
5. 7x7x7
6. Fewest Moves
7. Square-1
8. 6x6x6
9. MultiBLD
10. Pyraminx
11. Clock
12. 2x2x2
13. 4x4x4
14. Megaminx
15. 3x3x3
16. 3x3x3 with feet
17. 3x3x3 OH


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 18, 2012)

3BLD
4BLD
Multi
4x4
5BLD
OH
5x5
FMC
2x2
3x3
6x6
Pyraminx
7x7
Clock
Feet
Megaminx
Square-1


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Square-1
4x4
3x3 OH
Pyraminx
3BLD
2x2
Megaminx
3x3
5x5
Clock
Multi
6x6
7x7
FMC
Feet




Noahaha said:


> 3BLD
> 4BLD
> Multi
> 4x4
> ...



*gasp*


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> *gasp*



Only because I don't know how to solve it yet.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Only because I don't know how to solve it yet.



I'll make a very quick tutorial for cubingworld soon. I was planning on making one for a while.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I'll make a very quick tutorial for cubingworld soon. I was planning on making one for a while.



Cool. Don't sacrifice quality in order to get it out sooner though.


----------



## Kian (Oct 19, 2012)

OH, I guess.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 19, 2012)

3x3 and 4x4.

Least favorite is feet.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Among official events, my current favorites in order (leaving out Magic/Master Magic, since they're gone soon):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I would have thought feet was higher on your list.


My list as of October 2012:


Spoiler



1) 3x3 BLD
2) 4x4 BLD
3) 5x5 BLD
4) 3x3 Multi-BLD
5) 3x3
6) Rubik's Clock
7) 4x4
8) 3x3 OH
9) 2x2
10) 3x3 with Feet
11) 5x5
12) 3x3 Fewest Moves
13) Square-1
14) 6x6
15) 7x7
16) Pyraminx
17) Megaminx




My revised list as of April 2013:
1) 3x3 BLD
2) 4x4 BLD
3) 5x5 BLD
4) 3x3 
5) 3x3 Multi-BLD
6) 4x4
7) 3x3 OH
8) 5x5
9) Rubik's Clock
10) 2x2
11) 3x3 with Feet
12) 3x3 Fewest Moves
13) Square-1
14) 7x7
15) Pyraminx
16) 6x6
17) Megaminx


----------



## Czery (Oct 19, 2012)

SQUARE OOOOOOOONNNNNNEEEEEEEEE (sq1)

& 7x7 ftw


----------



## F perm (Oct 19, 2012)

Lots are tied...
1) 3x3
2) 2x2
2) 4x4
2) 3x3 OH
5) Mega
5) Pyra
7) 3x3 BLD
7) 3x3 Multi
7) FMC
10) 5x5
10) Clock
10) Feet
idkhts square 1, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 6x6, and up.


----------

